# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 12/19/2007



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

Two chances for frozen precipitation and very cold temps after this weekend between now and then. Maybe some bumps by next Wednesday? I'm in!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 13, 2007)

In


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

The snowphone is touting Tom's and Sensation for the weekend so bumps are possible for next Wednesday, I'd imagine!


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2007)

He didn't specify exactly when, but Chris Emailed me: "bumps next week for sure."


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

*Bump Ski-in Session!*

Just spoke to Brian who heard from Chris that the plan is to seed bumps Tuesday night! Chris would like as many AZers as possible to come Wednesday night to help ski them in! 

CT Bumpers: This is your call to action and your civic duty!  See you Wednesday.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2007)

Chris giving us any _incentives_ to come help? But then again my almost non existent bump skiing has a lot to be desired and I will probably be leveling off what is seeded.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> Chris giving us any _incentives_ to come help? But then again my almost non existent bump skiing has a lot to be desired and I will probably be leveling off what is seeded.


The fact that he's seeding in December is *more *then enough incentive for me...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2007)

maybe i should get a babysitter for wednesday night then.  this is a call to action.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2007)

What time do you guys usually meet up at? I really meet up with you guys one of these times.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 15, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> What time do you guys usually meet up at? I really meet up with you guys one of these times.



I believe it's @ 7:30 at the Sundeck if you know where that is. I've already forgotten... :dunce:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I believe it's @ 7:30 at the Sundeck if you know where that is. I've already forgotten... :dunce:



Ok, thanks, I remember seeing the deck up on top.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I believe it's @ 7:30 at the Sundeck if you know where that is. I've already forgotten... :dunce:



The sun deck is impossible to miss if you go down Nor'Easter...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2007)

With the r*&n and sleet in the forecast I might skip Monday morning at Sundown so that there is no excuse for wifey to get pissed at me about Wed.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

Today was my third day in a row on skis. Gonna just sit tight until Wednesday and give these tired legs a rest. I will then be ready to perform my duty and ski those suckers in. I will be starting as close to 6 pm as possible and plan to hammer those bumps until they tell me I have to go home. I cannot wait.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2007)

T-minus 75 hours until *Operation Nor'easter*. Sooo pumped.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 16, 2007)

synchronize watches....check....  how about an official roll call



powhunter  (probable)


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2007)

powhunter (probable)
Greg (definite)


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 16, 2007)

powhunter (probable)
Greg (definite)
Grassi21 (definite)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2007)

powhunter (probable)
Greg (definite)
Grassi21 (definite)
bvibert (98.63%)


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> bvibert (98.63%)



What would it take to put you up over 99%? If I told you that the NWS is now calling for a 50% chance of snow Wednesday (up from 20-30% yesterday), would that do it? 

Come on! We need some more bumpers to set these lines!


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> What would it take to put you up over 99%? If I told you that the NWS is now calling for a 50% chance of snow Wednesday (up from 20-30% yesterday), would that do it?
> 
> Come on! We need some more bumpers to set these lines!


Ignore him.  He likes to use funky numbers.  Whenever I ask for money, he's always making it odd amounts and putting obscene things in the Memo line. 

He'll be there.  I promise.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> What would it take to put you up over 99%? If I told you that the NWS is now calling for a 50% chance of snow Wednesday (up from 20-30% yesterday), would that do it?
> 
> Come on! We need some more bumpers to set these lines!



It's going to be snowing?? Eh, better make that 83.01% chance then.  I hate being out when it's snowing!


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

Chris just Emailed and confirmed. Seeding Tuesday night.

*Operation Nor'easter: All Systems Go!*


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Chris just Emailed and confirmed. Seeding Tuesday night.
> 
> *Operation Nor'easter: All Systems Go!*



Oh sure it didn't mean anything when I told you the same thing, I see how it is... :roll:








Better _bump_ my status to 99.99% chance I'll be there!

powhunter (probable)
Greg (definite)
Grassi21 (definite)
bvibert (99.99%)

Comon guys where's everyone else??  Chris is depending on us to ski these things in on Wednesday night!


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 17, 2007)

i cant join you guys this wed night  ( working) but i will be there wed during the day, and will give you the report as soon as i get back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Oh sure it didn't mean anything when I told you the same thing, I see how it is... :roll:



*[post="215215"]Ahem.[/post]* You must still be a bit fatigued from the busy week last week...

He Emailed me so I figured I'd confirm. Nothing would suck more than planning on skiing the bumps in to be greeted with a flat Nor'easter. I really hope this clipper delivers on Wednesday. 3" on top of the seeds would be sweet.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

MrMagic said:


> i cant join you guys this wed night  ( working) but i will be there wed during the day, and will give you the report as soon as i get back!!!!!!!!!!



Oh....now that would be great. Photos are appreciated...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> *[post="215215"]Ahem.[/post]* You must still be a bit fatigued from the busy week last week...
> 
> He Emailed me so I figured I'd confirm. Nothing would suck more than planning on skiing the bumps in to be greeted with a flat Nor'easter. I really hope this clipper delivers on Wednesday. 3" on top of the seeds would be sweet.



You must have missed the  so I'll do it again....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

MrMagic said:


> i cant join you guys this wed night  ( working) but i will be there wed during the day, and will give you the report as soon as i get back!!!!!!!!!!





Greg said:


> Oh....now that would be great. Photos are appreciated...



Good deal!  And yes, photos would be most welcomed!


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Good deal!  And yes, photos would be most welcomed!



oh of course there will be pictures  should be back around 5 ish


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I'm planning on getting there for around 7. I'm not sure if I'll have the Mr. in tow just yet, he seems to have come down with a bit of a bug


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> powhunter (probable)
> Greg (definite)
> Grassi21 (definite)
> bvibert (99.99%)
> ...



As long as i get a babysitter i'll work those bumps like a rented mule.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

2knees said:


> As long as i get a babysitter i'll work those bumps like a rented mule.



Nice! Maybe we'll even get a kicker in there. If so, I'll bring the Ritz and you bring the Velveeta... :lol:

I'm so anxious to see how these bumps get seeded this year. It would be awesome if they took some of our ideas into consideration. I'm really hoping this clipper delivers too. 3" of natural on top of the snowmaking top coat will set the stage for some nice bumps to form. Sounds like we got a pretty legit crew setting up to ski these bastards in.

powhunter - any word if jonnypoach is coming? That guy cracks me up.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! Maybe we'll even get a kicker in there. If so, I'll bring the Ritz and you bring the Velveeta... :lol:
> 
> I'm so anxious to see how these bumps get seeded this year. It would be awesome if they took some of our ideas into consideration. I'm really hoping this clipper delivers too. 3" of natural on top of the snowmaking top coat will set the stage for some nice bumps to form. Sounds like we got a pretty legit crew setting up to ski these bastards in.
> 
> powhunter - any word if jonnypoach is coming? That guy cracks me up.




ha ha the poacher would explode all the bumps!!!!  hes a probable also!!!!!   I may be upgrading my status to 90% for this covert operation

steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

powhunter said:


> ha ha the poacher would explode all the bumps!!!!  hes a probable also!!!!!   I may be upgrading my status to 90% for this covert operation
> 
> steve



I don't know. I think even the mighty jonnypoach may be slowed down by what are sure to be rock hard piles of cement. Pic from Brian right after seeding last year and one from me the next night:

*1/23/07:*






*1/24/07:*





Ain't gonna be no powder bombs when he crashes into those things! :-o I expect Wednesday to be a painful endeavor, but I'm willing to suck it up and endure it all for the benefit of CT bumping community... Remember, this is a call to action people! This is your duty!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't know. I think even the mighty jonnypoach may be slowed down by what are sure to be rock hard piles of cement. Pic from Brian right after seeding last year and one from me the next night:
> 
> *1/23/07:*
> 
> ...



My heart rate just went by 100.

cant wait.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

2knees said:


> My heart rate just went by 100.
> 
> cant wait.



Tell me about it, that first pic looks pretty sweet!  I hope they're not all smoothed over like in that second pic... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

2knees said:


> My heart rate just went by 100.
> 
> cant wait.



You need this:



Gotta love skiing bumps on what looks like a lunar landscape! :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> You need this:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love skiing bumps on what looks like a lunar landscape! :lol:


:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o  I have been so out of touch these last few years. Eek!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

*Light snow?!*

NWS forecast discussion for the Sundown area:



> WEDNESDAY...WE WILL SEE AN INCREASE OF LOW LEVEL MOISTURE ACROSS THE
> FORECAST AREA THROUGH THE MORNING WITH THE CLIPPER LOW MOVING
> TOWARDS THE ERN GREAT LAKES BY THE AFTERNOON.  WE BRING LIKELY POPS
> FOR *A ROUND OF LIGHT SNOW ACROSS MOST OF THE FCST AREA BY THE LATE
> ...



Could be nice conditions for skiing in the bumps. Current roll call:

powhunter & jonnypoach (probable)
Greg (definite)
Grassi21 (definite)
MRGisevil (definite)
bvibert (99.99%)
2knees (maybe)


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

*T-minus 30 hours*

T-minus 30 hours and counting until Operation Nor'easter.

See you at the sundeck at 7:30 pm. I hope to step in as close to 6 pm as possible and will be skiing Nor'easter exclusively.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2007)

Where's everyone else?  We need more people to give these things an adequate break in...


----------



## Paul (Dec 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Where's everyone else?  We need more people to give these things an adequate break in...



Most likely be packing-up for NH on Wed. night. Otherwise, mildly, slightly possible...


----------



## CjS (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont know if you want me on those bumps with my single plank, i might hurt them (or myself lol)  Im trying to get there though to at least meet up.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> I hope to step in as close to 6 pm as possible and will be skiing Nor'easter exclusively.


A shocker...


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> A shocker...



Hardy har har...

So, we'll be seeing you tomorrow evening?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

No mention of the bumps on the website or the snow phone, hopefully they actually got built yesterday.  I'll be there either way.  Gunny opened today for those of you who've been anxiously awaiting it... 

Not sure when I'll get there, if nothing else I'll see you guys at the sun deck at 7:30

Who else is going to join us??



Greg said:


> So, we'll be seeing you tomorrow evening?



You know you want to Dave!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> No mention of the bumps on the website or the snow phone, hopefully they actually got built yesterday.  I'll be there either way.  Gunny opened today for those of you who've been anxiously awaiting it...
> 
> Not sure when I'll get there, if nothing else I'll see you guys at the sun deck at 7:30
> 
> ...



If my carnation instant breakfast stays down I'll be there....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> If my carnation instant breakfast stays down I'll be there....



 We don't want that coming up on the lift!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> If my carnation instant breakfast stays down I'll be there....



lol, tmi.

the visual of that reversing direction is not sitting well with me after last nights christmas party.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> *No mention of the bumps on the website or the snow phone, hopefully they actually got built yesterday.*  I'll be there either way.  Gunny opened today for those of you who've been anxiously awaiting it...



Oof. :blink: They touted the bumps on both the Web site and snow phone last year. I Emailed Chris and Dotty to see if they've been seeded. Good to see Gunny is open, but my concern is they put their effort in that rather than seeding Nor'easter. I'm there either way tonight.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2007)

powhunter & jonnypoach  definate
Greg (definite)
Grassi21 (definite)
MRGisevil (definite)
bvibert (99.99%)
2knees (maybe)

see ya around 630ish

steve


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Oof. :blink: They touted the bumps on both the Web site and snow phone last year. I Emailed Chris and Dotty to see if they've been seeded. Good to see Gunny is open, but my concern is they put their effort in that rather than seeding Nor'easter. I'm there either way tonight.



not that you wont, but give us a heads up if you hear back.  I dont want to burn a babysitter thing if there arent bumps yet.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

*Game On!*



2knees said:


> not that you wont, but give us a heads up if you hear back.  I dont want to burn a babysitter thing if there arent bumps yet.



Just called the Welcome Center and asked about bumps. Stacey said she didn't think so, but checked and confirmed there are bumps on Nor'easter and Exhibition!!!

We be thrashing tonight folks!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just called the Welcome Center and asked about bumps. Stacey said she didn't think so, but checked and confirmed there are bumps on Nor'easter and Exhibition!!!
> 
> We be thrashing tonight folks!



Excellent!  I didn't think to talk to the welcome center.  I did try to call Chris directly, but no answer.  That guy is always out working or something...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm still surprised that they didn't say anything about them on the snow phone or web site...


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Excellent!  I didn't think to talk to the welcome center.  I did try to call Chris directly, but no answer.  That guy is always out working or something...



I am soooo incredibly overjoyed that we have bumps in December. This is roughly one month sooner than last year. Let's see, so far my Sundown nights have been one crappy rainy night, one awesome powder night, and here on out, we have bumps! Life is good.

Let's work these bastards in tonight gentlemen.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm still surprised that they didn't say anything about them on the snow phone or web site...



Opening Gunbarrel is a big deal and probably just overshadowed the bumps. I'm psyched the mighty Sundown is going into the Christmas Week at 100%. Good for them!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, they should have a, much needed, good holiday week.

I'm pumped about getting some much needed bump practice in tonight!  REALLY impressed to have bumps there this early!


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm going to have to take one warm-up run on Gunbarrel tonight. That might be it for the season... 

BTW, Brian - no more access/egress issues....   How's Friday pm looking?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm going to have to take one warm-up run on Gunbarrel tonight. That might be it for the season...
> 
> BTW, Brian - no more access/egress issues....   How's Friday pm looking?



I was planning on taking a run on Gunny, just because it wouldn't feel right if I didn't ski it at least once this year...

Not looking good for Friday PM, my wife was planning on being there...  Skiing...


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> my wife was planning on being there...  Skiing...



Evening or afternoon?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Evening or afternoon?



Evening.  I guess what you're talking about wouldn't work to well in the evening...  Pretty much no chance that I can be there in the afternoon, I think I have about 1/2 hour of sick time left..


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

Chris confirmed it:



> Yes, We did seed Nor' Easter and Exhibition. *Nor' Easter needs to be skied in.* Have fun.



Notice the *bolded *part. Ha ha ha. Tonight is going to be gnarley... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Chris confirmed it:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the *bolded *part. Ha ha ha. Tonight is going to be gnarley... :lol:



That's what I figured.  That's why I've been trying to get as many able bodied souls to help as possible..


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's what I figured.  That's why I've been trying to get as many able bodied souls to help as possible..



What did you call it last year? Massaging, right? Come on folks, help us massage these lines a bit tonight!

I'm so pumped.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> What did you call it last year? Massaging, right? Come on folks, help us massage these lines a bit tonight!
> 
> I'm so pumped.



Yeah, massaging, that sounds about right.  Hopefully it doesn't get too cold so that they're still workable... at least a little...


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

Might get a quick burst of snow tonight. Maybe only an inch, but every little bit helps...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't make it tonight, but am looking to get over there probably for a half day morning either sat or sunday . If anyone is going to be there let me know.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> I can't make it tonight, but am looking to get over there probably for a half day morning either sat or sunday . If anyone is going to be there let me know.



I'll be there with my daughter at some point over the weekend. Say hello this time!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2007)

I will. I'll be dressed opposite you, black pants, grey Marker coat and grey helmet. Are you going to break her in on the bumps already?;-) If so you can teach both of us!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> I can't make it tonight, but am looking to get over there probably for a half day morning either sat or sunday . If anyone is going to be there let me know.



I'll be there Saturday morning working, say hi if you see me.  I'll be around the lifts somewhere, wearing black pants and a black jacket with the Sundown logo on the front.  I know not very descriptive as there'll be others wearing the same thing. 

I'll also be there Sunday night after 3 if you don't make it until then.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there Saturday morning working, say hi if you see me.  I'll be around the lifts somewhere, wearing black pants and a black jacket with the Sundown logo on the front.  I know not very descriptive as there'll be others wearing the same thing.
> 
> I'll also be there Sunday night after 3 if you don't make it until then.




you skiing sunday night or working?  I'd bet i could swing sunday night myself.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

2knees said:


> you skiing sunday night or working?  I'd bet i could swing sunday night myself.



Unfortunately I'm covering for someone else's shift that night...


----------



## Paul (Dec 19, 2007)

Have fun tonight kids. Too busy packing. I may be there on Monday morning, however.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Pretty awesomeness tonight, really stoked about the bumps now!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah Young Guns  w/ good knees shredding the nasty in the dark   :evil:   -----------------I vaguely remember those days ------- BIG SIGH

Sounds like you guys thrived out there !!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Opening Gunbarrel is a big deal and probably just overshadowed the bumps. I'm psyched the mighty Sundown is going into the Christmas Week at 100%. Good for them!



Now they mention them on the website...



> Moguls on Nor'easter and Exhibition.


----------

